# rib problems on uds



## dozer77 (Aug 6, 2019)

I have a 55 gal uds, the last 5 attempts making ribs have been a failure. The meat is bright red inside, but the bark is perfect. The meat is chewy and tough, when I rip it off the bone the bone is even red but yet my thermo pen shows inside temp of meat at 200-205.
I tried the 4 hr hanging method. Also the 4 hr on grate. Im running 250-275, using briquettes and cherry wood 1 chunk.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Jabiru (Aug 6, 2019)

Try Smokin Al’s method and see how they come out.


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm thinking you're checking the meat too close to the bone, or there is an issue with your thermometer.

Almost regardless of how they're cooked or on what, once they hit the 190 ish range, collagen breaks down into gelatin. If they're super tough, then it tells me that conversion has yet to take place. If they were actually 205 degrees, the ribs should darn near fall to pieces once you pick up the rack.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 6, 2019)

I'd suggest wrapping them in foil to increase the tenderness. I run my drum between 275 and 300. I hang for about two hours then wrap with a little liquid in the foil and put them meat side down on the grate for 45-60 minutes. Then out of the foil and sauced for about 15 minute for the sauce to set.


----------



## dozer77 (Aug 6, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Try Smokin Al’s method and see how they come out.


Ok where is his method on here?


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 6, 2019)

dozer77 said:


> Ok where is his method on here?




https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works.240916/


----------



## tallbm (Aug 6, 2019)

dozer77 said:


> I have a 55 gal uds, the last 5 attempts making ribs have been a failure. The meat is bright red inside, but the bark is perfect. The meat is chewy and tough, when I rip it off the bone the bone is even red but yet my thermo pen shows inside temp of meat at 200-205.
> I tried the 4 hr hanging method. Also the 4 hr on grate. Im running 250-275, using briquettes and cherry wood 1 chunk.
> What am I doing wrong?


Hi there and welcome!

It sounds like your ribs aren't done yet.  Ribs are cut that is done when they are tender.  SmokinAl's approach has figured out a temp that works well with ribs.
If you use his method AND you get the probes in correctly you will be set.

In any case the surefire test is to stab all over the meat with a toothpic and when it slides in with very little to no resistance then the ribs are tender and are ready to be eaten.  I think 4 hours may not be enough time.  Even in the 3-2-1 method where foil is involved for 2 hours the whole smoke on ribs is 6 hours.  So 4 hours just seems to be too short but ultimately tenderness will tell you when the ribs are done.

I hope this info helps and enjoy Al's approach, it rocks! :)


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 6, 2019)

tallbm said:


> I think 4 hours may not be enough time. Even in the 3-2-1 method where foil is involved for 2 hours the whole smoke on ribs is 6 hours. So 4 hours just seems to be too short but ultimately tenderness will tell you when the ribs are done.


I would respectfully disagree. Cooking on a drum at 275-300 can get them done in around three hours. I've found that leaving ribs wrapped for more than an hour turns them to mush, but I've always cooked hotter than 225. Here's a recipe from Malcom Reed which has about a three hour timeline for rib cooking on a drum.

https://howtobbqright.com/2016/11/07/hanging-ribs-uds-smoker/


----------



## tallbm (Aug 6, 2019)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I would respectfully disagree. Cooking on a drum at 275-300 can get them done in around three hours. I've found that leaving ribs wrapped for more than an hour turns them to mush, but I've always cooked hotter than 225. Here's a recipe from Malcom Reed which has about a three hour timeline for rib cooking on a drum.
> 
> https://howtobbqright.com/2016/11/07/hanging-ribs-uds-smoker/



I can get on board with your experience of a 3 hour cook at 275-300F.

I think I generally cook mine in the 250-275F range depending on how much smoke flavor I want to get on them.  Also I cook a minimum of 2 full racks which should take a little longer than cooking 1 lone rack.
My no wrapped multi rib rack smokes usually run in the 5-6 hour range taking into account my usual my time, temp, and amount of ribs I'm smoking.

I run them to 198F IT and check at that point for tenderness.  
When they pass the tenderness test at that point they are done for me!  
I know Al likes 195F IT.  I like to be right in the limbo area between bite off the bone and starting signs of fall off the bone so I go 198F.

I think we can agree that no matter the time and the temp, that if the ribs are tough they need more time to cook and become tender


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 7, 2019)

I don't even bother checking ribs with a probe. I use the bend test only with ribs. Pick the ribs up with your tongs - between a third of the way to half way down. If they freely drop to a 45* angle then they're done. If they fall further then they more tender. 

Chris


----------

